# Loss of feathers



## WABudgies (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi, I have a budgie going through his second molt... I am unsure whether he is having a bad molt or something else is going on. I tried to get to a vet today but they are fully booked. I went to the pet shop instead and he is now being treated with scale and mite drops to be on the safe side. I have also put Probiotics in his water. I have attached a photo of him to show the extent of the feather loss around his eyes and above his cere. I am really hoping he is going through a bad molt and it is not something sinister. He is also very sleepy but eating and drinking fine.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, I can not see any sign of mites from your picture. The moult is definitely a bad one poor baby. many budgies do need to sleep at this time, supply him with access to a bath, or some wet lettuce leaves to roll around on. Also make sure he is kept warm, has some good quality egg and biscuit food this can be bought or you can make your own. Hope he is better soon.
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/104927-miserable-molting.html


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

From the photo, your budgie does seem to have been going through a rather rough moult that is hitting the face area (forehead and eye). 
Even though the eye area is missing feathers, the eye looks good and healthy.
During this time if you aren't already doing so, you can supplement your budgie's diet with egg food. 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

To help with the general discomfort of the moult, you can have available a means for your budgie to bathe in if he wants to, by placing a shallow dish of water/birdie bath on the cage.


----------



## WABudgies (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you both
He has cuttle fish, iodine/calcium block, silverbeet, shells and premium seeds... I will get onto the egg mix tomorrow... I have him out of the aviary in a smaller cage covered with 2 towels under my patio right now as I wasn't sure if he was ill or molting...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It does appear your little fellow is going through a particularly "miserable molt" right now.  The links Pretty boy and aluz have provided should be helpful.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## WABudgies (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks, I will do my home work hee hee

Hi my photos seem to be too big when using photobucket.... is there a size i need to change them to so they upload to here? Thanks


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your fellow is very cute, what is his name? 

I'm sorry to see he's going through such a rough moult, but I hope he feels better soon :fingerx: 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through all the links provided to ensure you're up to date on the forums and the best budgie care practices! :thumbsup: 

If you have any questions after all the reading, please do ask as we'd love to help! 

With regards to Photobucket, when following the standard instructions for posting (i.e embedded in the post) then they will be quite large, however, that is perfectly acceptable and even preferable as we can view the images more easily than if they are thumbnails  

Best wishes and I hope to see more of your little one soon! :wave:


----------



## WABudgies (Oct 23, 2016)

Poor Billy starved himself through his bad moult as he was feeling very sick... He passed away through the night. I am really sad. He was our favourite bird. I tried to feed him with hand rearing food but he wouldn't take it... I gave him silver beet and probiotics on top of his normal seed and water.... It's a sad day


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that Billy passed away :upset: It is likely that stress of the moult perhaps augmented a preexisting condition, despite all you tried to do for him. 

Rest in peace now, sweet Billy, may the stars watch over you. 

Since your Billy is no longer with you, this thread is now closed. However, feel free to make a memorial post to your little one in the "In Memory" section of the forums :hug:


----------

